# dębowe ucho



## koper2

Czy "tin-ear" to polskie "dębowe ucho"?


----------



## anthox

Jeżeli to zdanie oznacza "nie mieć słuchu muzycznego" (jak napisane tutaj), to tak. Jednak równoznaczne zdanie "tone-deaf" prawdopodobnie jest bardziej wspólne. To będzie, "He has a tin ear" (bez łącznika) lub "He is tone-deaf."


----------



## koper2

anthox said:


> Jeżeli to zdanie oznacza "nie mieć słuchu muzycznego" (jak napisane tutaj), to tak. Jednak równoznaczne zdanie "tone-deaf" prawdopodobnie jest bardziej wspólne. To będzie, "He has a tin ear" (bez łącznika) lub "He is tone-deaf."


Dzięki.


----------



## jasio

A jaki jest dokładnie kontekst? Z tego, co wiem tin ear ma szerszy zakres zastosowań, niż tylko słuch muzyczny. 

Nota bene, częściej spotykam określenie "drewniane ucho".


----------



## grassy

A ja chyba żadnego z nich nie spotkałem. _Drewniane_ bym jeszcze zrozumiał, ale _dębowe_ to już nie.


----------



## koper2

grassy said:


> A ja chyba żadnego z nich nie spotkałem. _Drewniane_ bym jeszcze zrozumiał, ale _dębowe_ to już nie.





jasio said:


> A jaki jest dokładnie kontekst?


Politycy brytyjscy miewają "tin-ear" w ich relacjach z lokalnymi społecznościami.


----------



## zaffy

Ja również nie znam ani _dębowego_ ani _drewnianego_ ucha. U mnie się mówi _Słoń nadepnął mu na ucho_.


----------



## koper2

zaffy said:


> Ja również nie znam ani _dębowego_ ani _drewnianego_ ucha. U mnie się mówi _Słoń nadepnął mu na ucho_.


Moje "dębowe ucho" zatem jest regionalne; tak jak na przykład "dębowa niemczyzna" odnosząca się (przynajmniej we wspomnienich moich rodziców) do języka jakim posługiwali się niemieccy okupanci w czasie II wojny światowej.


----------

